# hp pavilion ze1250 laptop: what do I need to get it working?

## Gnufsh

I'm about to do a 1.4_rc2 install on this notebook. I'd like to know what I have to build into the kernel and as modules to run with it. It has an athlon XP 1800+ (mobile, thoroughbred core) and 512 megs of ram. I'm thinking of doing a stage 3 install, then rebuilding later, once I figure out how to get it working. Does anyone have somethng similar? Any ideas? Should I use toshiba or del laptop support in the kernel? Or ACPI-sources kernel?

Thanks for the help,

-Dan

----------

## pilla

I don't think you should use either dell or toshiba laptop support, as you have a HP. 

For ACPI, I am not sure, but if it works with APM, it is usually more complete and stable than ACPI. 

For the hardware, I suggest that you boot with the LiveCD and then run a lspci -v to get more information about the hardware of your beast  :Cool: 

----------

## oniq

For your ACPI question check out this page.

Let us know how your install goes, and if you feel inclined to do so write up a HOWto and contribute to my site LinuxOntheGo.

----------

## pilla

Off-topic, but have you announced your website in the Gentoo Chat?

 *oniq wrote:*   

> For your ACPI question check out this page.
> 
> Let us know how your install goes, and if you feel inclined to do so write up a HOWto and contribute to my site LinuxOntheGo.

 

----------

## oniq

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

> Off-topic, but have you announced your website in the Gentoo Chat?

 

Yeah, In Off The Wall.. Didn't feel like it was too much Gentoo specific.  I could have sworn you replied...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pilla

At that time you didn't post the link, you were just starting it, right? 

 *oniq wrote:*   

>  *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   Off-topic, but have you announced your website in the Gentoo Chat? 
> 
> Yeah, In Off The Wall.. Didn't feel like it was too much Gentoo specific.  I could have sworn you replied... 

 

----------

## oniq

Its up and ready for any contributions... I think we should leave this thread to the author..  :Smile: 

----------

## Gnufsh

Well... It didn't go too well. This is the first time I've tried a stage 3 install. Nano gave me an "invalid instruction" or something (I forgot to write the message down) error, so I had to emerge vim to edit /etc/make.conf. When I emerged -u world, the update to gettext wouldn't compile, no error messages except that it wouldn't work. So I skipped getting the latest version of that. When I went to compile the kernel, make menuconfig kept hanging. make config worked, but the day ended and I won't have good internet access to try again until tomorrow night, so I'll try again later. Oh, and to resize my NTFS partition, I used BootIt NG. Worked fine, would reboot and everything, but somewhere along the install, I lost my boot loader... The good news is that my network card was a breeze to setup in the install. I just have to figure out what kernel module to build.

----------

## Gnufsh

Hmm... When I run wcpuid in windows, it says I don't support SSE. But, I know the processor supports SSE (mobile athlon XP). Does the motherboard also have to impliment sse? Should I just optomise for a generic i686?

----------

## Gnufsh

Well, I had to compile all my packages without support for SSE, or some would break. I'll seee if a new bios fixes it. I also keep losing my BS, so I can't boot into the installiation, running grub does not help, something cfdisk does must mess it up. Any ideas?

----------

